
Physics has demoted mass (2017) - nyc111
http://m.nautil.us/issue/54/the-unspoken/physics-has-demoted-mass
======
sctb
Previous thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15679150](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15679150).

~~~
nyc111
Thanks for the link. That was a good detailed discussion.

